# Reicht das Netzteil ?



## dieKanone (30. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, 

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zurzeit habe ich eine amd r9 290x vapor x , und einen amd fx 6350 verbaut auf einem gigabyte 990fxa ud3 Mainboard. Da meine cpu jedoch auch mit oc in  Bf4 und diversen anderen spielen limitiert wollte ich auf einen fx 9590 wechseln (würde auch auf Intel jedoch fehlt mir das nötige Geld dazu).
Meine Frage ist reicht dazu noch mein be quiet  pure power  L8 | 630W  Netzteil ?


nochmal mein derzeitiges System:

Mainboard: Gigabyte 990fxa ud3
Gpu:Amd r9 290x Vapor x 4gb ddr5 1030Mhz
Ram: 16gb corsair 1600mhz
Cpu: Amd fx 6350 6mal 3,9 ghz
2ssds: Samsung 840 pro , Samsung 840 evo (Zur Info Bf4 befindet sich auf der Evo )
Kühler: Corsair h 60
Netzteil; Be quiet 630 Watt 80 plus Bronze


----------



## Goldrabe (30. Dezember 2014)

Dein Mainboard unterstützt den FX-9590 Nicht! (liegt warscheinlich an der TDP von 220 Watt)
GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket AM3+ - AMD 990FX - GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev. 1.0)

Edit: Achso alles klar rev. 4.0 der schon, hab ich nicht drauf geachtet.
GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket AM3+ - AMD 990FX - GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev. 4.0)


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (30. Dezember 2014)

Welches Model und wie alt?


----------



## XyZaaH (30. Dezember 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Welches Model und wie alt?


Steht doch da, l8 630W. Ja reichen würde es, kacke ist es dennoch.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (30. Dezember 2014)

Aber nicht wie alt.... ^^ wenn es neu ist würde ich es nicht zwingen tauschen auch wenn es nicht so toll ist. wenn es 3-4 Jahre alt ist würde ich es tauschen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2014)

dieKanone schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist reicht dazu noch mein be quiet  pure power  L8 | 630W  Netzteil ?



Reicht schon.
Trotzdem solltest du den HEC Schinken lieber früher als später tauschen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2014)

Ein neues NT wäre gut, welches Budget hast du @TE.


----------



## dieKanone (30. Dezember 2014)

Das Netzteil ist noch nicht mal ein  Jahr alt und das mainboard ist rev4 zu den Fragen


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2014)

dieKanone schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist noch nicht mal ein  Jahr alt



aber wieso kaufst du dir den Quark dann?
Wieso fragst du nicht vorher nach ob das auch was taugt?


----------



## dieKanone (30. Dezember 2014)

Okay schon mal danke für die ganzen Antworten ein budget für den fx 9590 und ein neues netzteil hätte ich leider nicht.  Ich denke um mir kein neues Netzteil zu kaufen sollte ich zu dem fx 8350 greifen (wäre jetzt mein Vorschlag) der würde die r9 290x doch nicht ausbremsen (limitieren) oder ?


----------



## dieKanone (30. Dezember 2014)

Threshold, dachte damals noch nicht daran auf diese cpu zu wechseln dehalb das Netzteil. Nur durch die Limitierung meines jetzigen Prozessors (amd fx 6350 ) bin ich darauf gekommen mir ein neue Cpu zu kaufen. Deshalb die Frage ob das Nt noch reicht


----------



## azzih (30. Dezember 2014)

Ja Netzteil reicht. Ich weiss aktuell ist es auch ziemlich kalt draussen, aber deswegen würd ich noch lange nicht den ollen Heizlüfter FX9590 einbauen. Hol dir den 8320 oder 8350 und übertakte den, dann ist es genauso schnell und du sparst noch Geld und weniger verbrauchen tut er wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2014)

dieKanone schrieb:


> Okay schon mal danke für die ganzen Antworten ein budget für den fx 9590 und ein neues netzteil hätte ich leider nicht.  Ich denke um mir kein neues Netzteil zu kaufen sollte ich zu dem fx 8350 greifen (wäre jetzt mein Vorschlag) der würde die r9 290x doch nicht ausbremsen (limitieren) oder ?



Mir ist nicht ganz klar wieso du überhaupt den Prozessor willst?
Das ist nichts anderes als ein stark übertakteter FX 8350. Mit entsprechend hohem Strom- und Kühlungsbedarf.
Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle den FX 8350 kaufen und selbst etwas übertakten. Das reicht in der Regel. Und der Leistungsunterschied zwischen 4,5 und 4,8 oder 5GHz ist sowieso nicht mehr so groß. Der Energiebedarf aber eher.



dieKanone schrieb:


> Threshold, dachte damals noch nicht daran auf diese cpu zu wechseln dehalb das Netzteil. Nur durch die Limitierung meines jetzigen Prozessors (amd fx 6350 ) bin ich darauf gekommen mir ein neue Cpu zu kaufen. Deshalb die Frage ob das Nt noch reicht



Wie schon geschrieben. Reichen müsste es. Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher wie es verdrahtet ist. Das müsste der BeQuiet Mitarbeiter dir aber sagen können.
Sofern die Verdrahtung brauchbar ist müsste es gehen. Wenn sie mies ist handelst du mit Kohlen.
Wie meist würde ich auch hier sagen dass Ausprobieren mehr bringt als Handbücher zu studieren.


----------



## facehugger (30. Dezember 2014)

dieKanone schrieb:


> sollte ich zu dem fx 8350 greifen (wäre jetzt mein Vorschlag) der würde die r9 290x doch nicht ausbremsen (limitieren) oder ?


Ganz gescheit wäre es, den FX-8320 zu kaufen und diesen auf FX-8350-Niveau zu bringen. Dann wäre deine R9 290X gut beschäftigt... Und dein L8 kannste dann ebenfalls behalten.

Gruß


----------



## dieKanone (30. Dezember 2014)

Okay vielen Dank für deine Antwort habe Threshold  hat mir sehr geholfen  . 
Ich denke mak ich werde deinen Rat befolgen und mir den fx 8350 holen die 60 euro unterschied für 7 mhz sind es echt nicht wert. Werde dann selbst übertakten denn ich denke 4.8 werde ich bestimmt erreichen.


----------



## dieKanone (30. Dezember 2014)

Ja das wäre auch eine sehr gute Idee facehugger Vielen Danke auch an dich . Werde dann noch mal schauen 

Gruß auch an dich 

ps: Guten Rutsch euch allen


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2014)

Sag bescheid was es denn geworden ist und wie es läuft. Feedback ist gerne gesehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2014)

Dir auch einen guten Rutsch @TE. Feedback erwünscht


----------



## be quiet! Support (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo dieKanone,

in der von Dir beschriebenen Konfiguration ist das Netzteil ausreichend.



> Mainboard: Gigabyte 990fxa ud3
> Gpu:Amd r9 290x Vapor x 4gb ddr5 1030Mhz
> Ram: 16gb corsair 1600mhz
> Cpu: Amd fx 6350 6mal 3,9 ghz
> ...



Gruß

Marco


----------



## Arko17 (10. Januar 2015)

Wenn du dir ausrechnen möchtest wie viel Watt du brauchst hab ich hier ein Rechner: Enermax Power Supply Calculator


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2015)

Arko17 schrieb:


> Wenn du dir ausrechnen möchtest wie viel Watt du brauchst hab ich hier ein Rechner: Enermax Power Supply Calculator



Hab ich gerade mal für mein System ausgerechnet.
Der kam auf 864 Watt.
Demnach müsste mein 750er P10 ständig im Überlastbereich arbeiten. Das arme Netzteil.


----------



## Arko17 (17. Januar 2015)

Die Seite überteibt immer ein bisschen ich denk man kann ungefähr 100W runterrechen.
Die wollen natürlich, dass man sich ein größeres Netzteil kauft->teurer.


----------



## be quiet! Support (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo Arko17,

der Rechner übertreibt nicht wirklich und wir rechnen den Leistungsbedarf auch nicht künstlich hoch, um deiner Aussage nach, ein leistungsstärkstes und teureres Netzteil zu verkaufen.
In dem Hinweis bei unserem Kalkulator weisen wir deutlich darauf hin, dass die Berechnung darauf basiert, dass alle angegeben Komponenten ihre Maximal-Last ziehen. 
Dies sorgt dann logischer Weise auch für eine Abweichung der realen Last, welche im Regelbetrieb ja auch schwankend ist.
Zudem können auch die Anzahl der Laufwerke Einfluss auf das Ergebnis haben. Gibst du beispielsweise  6 S-ATA Laufwerke an kann auch ein Netzteil mit mindestens 6 S-ATA Steckern und mit einer für das System überdimensionierten Leistung ausgeworfen werden, um auch die angegebenen Laufwerke anschließen zu können. Hier muss man dann auch etwas selber entscheiden, ob man dann ein Netzteil mit weniger Leistung wählt und dann mit HDD -> S-ATA Steckern arbeitet.

Hier noch einmal der Hinweis zum Netzteil--Kalkulator:

_Der berechnete Leistungsbedarf weicht unter Umständen von dem durchschnittlichen Leistungsbedarf in der Praxis ab.
 Unsere Empfehlung ermöglicht den Betrieb aller PC-Komponenten unter  voller Auslastung. Da der höchste Wirkungsgrad zwischen 50 und 80  Prozent Auslastung des Netzteils erreicht wird, arbeitet das empfohlene  Netzteil in der Praxis (durchschnittlich) im optimalen Effizienzbereich.
 Nun haben Sie die Möglichkeit die Ergebnisse nach Ihren Präferenzen wie  z.B. Laufruhe, Effizienz, Kabelmanagement zu verfeinern. Zusätzlich  können Sie den Preisbereich regulieren, um das perfekte Netzteil in dem  von Ihnen gewünschten Preisrahmen zu finden.  _

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2015)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> In dem Hinweis bei unserem Kalkulator weisen wir deutlich darauf hin, dass die Berechnung darauf basiert, dass alle angegeben Komponenten ihre Maximal-Last ziehen.



Euch muss aber klar sein dass eine Magnetfestplatte eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme nur beim Starten des Rechners hat. Sobald der läuft sind es nur ein paar Watt.
Nutzt man euren Netzteil Rechner und trägt keine Festplatten ein stimmt die Rechnung in etwa wenn man am Ende dann 8 Watt pro Platte dazu rechnet.

Und OC habt ihr gar nicht drin. 
Wie sieht es denn aus wenn ich CPU und GPU übertakte? Wie ändern sich dann die Leistungsaufnahmen? Da könnte man noch Verbesserungen anbringen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (21. Januar 2015)

HalloThreshold 	 

Ein 100%iges Ergebnis für jedes System lässt sich nun einmal mit so einem einfachen Kalkulator nicht berechnen.
Letztendlich sind es eher Richtwerte . Irgendwie muss man den Rechner ja auch übersichtlich gestalten.
 Wer den Leistungsbedarf seines auf 100% genau errechnen will und auch über ausreichend fachliche Kenntnisse verfügt, der benötigt auch keinen Kalkulator.
Der Kalkulator dient eben nur als Hilfestellung. 

Im Fall, dass zu viel abgefragt wird und zu viel eingestellt werden muss, könnte dies manchen User verwirren.

Ich hoffe du verstehst,was ich meine.

Hier noch ein Bild zum OC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß

Marco


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2015)

Mich stört halt dass die meisten Netzteilrechner einfach zu hohe Werte ausspucken und der User dann eher verunsichert ist.
Dazu kommt dass er die Watt Angaben auf den Grafikkartenkartons auch noch liest.

Starke Auswahl im Bild.


----------



## be quiet! Support (22. Januar 2015)

Ich  kann dich ja in gewisser Weise verstehen, aber leider ist es nicht möglich jede erdenkliche Situation in einem Kalkulator abzudecken.
Daher basieren die Ergebnisse immer unter der Berücksichtigung der max. Last der angegebenen Komponenten.
Wir weisen auch darauf hin. Es geht aus technischer Sicht leider nicht anders. 
Der Leistungsbedarf im Idle ist eben ein anderer als bei Volllast. 
Zudem liegt die beste Effizienz ja auch im Lastbereich zwischen 50 und 70 - 80% 
Nach der Berechnung bietet der Kalkulator zudem noch eine Auswahl nach folgenden Präferenzen:
Laufruhe / Effizienz / Ausstattung und Preis, sowie modulare Kabel oder feste Kabel.
Einen Kalkulator der zu 100% rechnet unter der Berücksichtigung der verschiedenen Lasten ist eben kaum umsetzbar.

Zugegeben ist es besser etwas höher zu liegen und ein paar Reserven zu haben, als zu niedrig - dann treten nämlich die Problem im Betrieb auf. 

Ich hoffe, du verstehst das.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2015)

Ich habe jetzt kein Problem wenn ein System unter Max Last knapp 400 Watt zieht und ein 500 Watt Netzteil gekauft wird. 
Was anders würde ich auch nicht empfehlen.
Aber Unterschiede von 200 Watt und mehr sind dann schon heftig.

Nehme ich euren Netzteil Rechner und wende den bei mir an spuckt er knapp 800 Watt aus und ich soll ein 1000 Watt Netzteil kaufen.
Lasse ich die Laufwerke weg [ich habe nur SSDs im Rechner ] sind rund 600 Watt und ich kann das 750er P10 nehmen.
Für mich deutliche Unterschiede obwohl eine SSD gerade mal 3 Watt benötigt.

Ich kann euch natürlich verstehen. Ihr empfiehlt lieber ein etwas stärkeres Gerät damit der Rechner auch immer läuft und es nicht plötzlich auf das Netzteil zurück fällt falls was nicht läuft.
Mir geht es nur darum dass teilweise mit den Empfehlungen übertrieben wird bzw. übers Ziel hinausgeschossen wird.

Leider gehen viele User nach den Watt Angaben auf den Grafikkarten Kartons und gerade hier wünsche ich mir dass es ein Umdenken gibt.
Und ihr als Marktführer in Deutschland was Netzteile angeht [ich gehe mal davon aus dass ihr das seit ] könnte da Vorreiter werden und die Leute noch besser aufklären.


----------



## be quiet! Support (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo Threshold,

danke für dein Feedback.
Damit ich mir ein Bild davon machen kann würde ich mich freuen, wenn du mir die Konfiguration, welche du im Kalkulator erfasst hast, sendest.

Klicke dazu auf die Schaltfläche KONFIGURATION SPEICHERN und schicke mir die Datei an service[at]bequiet.com

Im Betreff schreibst für Marco im Text einen Link zu diesem Thread. Dann schaue ich mir das mal an.

Danke dir!

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2015)

Sind versendet.
Ich habe gestern einen kleinen Fehler gemacht. Hatte beim Berechnen ohne Sata das Übertakten nicht mir angeklickt. 
Ist behoben. Der Unterschied beträgt aber immer noch satte 80 Watt und steigt natürlich an je mehr Festplatten drin sind.
Da fällt mir ein dass ich den DVD Brenner jetzt gar nicht mit drin habe. Sind also eigentlich 5 Sata Geräte. Also 100 Watt.


----------



## be quiet! Support (23. Januar 2015)

Habe ich erhalten...

Ich habe die Konfiguration geprüft und um ein Laufwerk erweitert (5xSATA)
Deine beiden GPUs können jeweils schon 250 Watt im Maximum ziehen.
Der Kalkulator wirft mir einen maximalen Leistungsbedarf von nahezu 800 Watt aus.
Ein 850 Watt Netzteil kann hier eingesetzt werden und wird auf aufgelistet. Allerdings empfehlen wir aufgrund der Effizienz ein Netzteil der nächst höheren Wattklasse mit 1000 Watt.
Auch muss man nicht gleich ein nues NT kaufen, wenn man das System evtl. noch einmal aufrüstet.
Die Differenz ist auch darauf zurückzuführen, weil du die Übertaktung aktiviert hast.

Nehme ich die Laufwerke raus liegt das Ergebnis bei 700 Watt und die Empfehlung beginnt bei 750 Watt.

Die optimale Effizienz erklären wir im Hinweistext und die ungefähre Auslastung wird in der Liste ausgewiesen. Die Entscheidung muss dann aber der Anwender treffen.

Einen Kalkulator der annähernd genau auf 20 -50 Watt berechnet ist so leider nicht wirklich umsetzbar. 

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2015)

Mein System ist bis zur Grenze übertakten die vertretbar ist.
Also die CPU auf 4,5GHz. Die beiden Karten jeweils auf 1350MHz.
Das System zieht als Ganzes rund 600 Watt unter Max Last.
Keine Ahnung wie du da auf 800 Watt kommst. 
Ich sagte ja dass Realität und Netzteil Rechner nicht zusammenpassen.
Eventuell solltet ihr den Netzteil Rechner mal erweitern bzw. so einstellen dass er keine 30 Watt pro Festplatte anzeigt denn das ist nämlich quatsch.
Von SSDs rede ich noch nicht mal. Die Auswahl ist mir persönlich sowieso zu einfach gehalten. Ihr solltet wenigstens mal die Sata Geräte splitten. Eine SSD braucht ein paar Watt. Ein Laufwerk 8 Watt. Eine Festplatte hat nur beim Starten einen höheren Leistungsbedarf. Im Betrieb sind es 7 Watt.


----------



## be quiet! Support (26. Januar 2015)

Hallo Threshold,

bitte habe Verständnis, dass wir es leider nicht jedem Recht machen können.
Ich habe aber deine Kritik an die zuständigen Kollegen weitergeleitet.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2015)

Ich habe es nicht mal als Kritik gemeint sondern nur als Anstoß betrachtet über den Netzteil Rechner im Allgemeinen zu diskutieren.
Ich denke dass euch das Ergebnis auch nicht zufriedenstellt was der ab und wann so ausspuckt und es schon ein paar Vorschläge gibt was verändert oder angepasst werden könnte.
Betrachte es als "Brainstorming" 
Gerade wer eben viele Laufwerke bzw. Festplatten hat stolpert irgendwann über sehr hohe Watt Angaben. 
Und angesichts von SSDs die immer weiter verbreitet sind -- und die eben auch beim Starten nur ein paar Watt benötigen -- ist da eine Überarbeitung sicher nicht verkehrt.
Mal abwarten was bei eurer "Ideenfindung" herauskommt. 

Und jetzt her mit dem P11.


----------

